# Removing Heat Transfer Vinyl Bits from T-Shirt



## Susa (Aug 17, 2009)

My wife just used BEAN-e-doo Textile Ink Cleaner from Franmar Chemicals to remove an arrant sliver of vinyl left on the design and was mistakenly heat pressed on to a shirt. 

When weeding fine designs, static electricity causes some weeding slivers to "hop back on" to the plastic film without being noticed - and then gets heat pressed into the fabric. It's only after peeling the plastic film away from the transfer that the mistake becomes evident. 


In this case, she used a small rag with the tip soaked in BEAN-e-doo and dabbed under the vinyl she wanted removed. After a short wait, she used her weeding tweezers to pick off the pesky sliver of vinyl. BEAN-e-doo is a soy-based ink remover that is used primarily to remove ink from screen printing screens - but it proved to be a "shirt saver" to help remove that little sliver of vinyl that slipped through our quality control process. Easily saved us $7 cost by not having to re-cut new vinyl and redo the process on a replacement shirt.

Hope it will work for you too !!


----------



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this info. I have been trying to find out how to remove errors. Where do you purchase this remover from?


----------

